# roller coasters while 4 months pregnant? no?



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi! I hope I'm posting in the right section. I'm young and healthy and already have one child. I just found out I'm pregnant, and we have a Florida vacation planned for October. So I'll be about 4 months along. I was mostly looking forward to going on all the roller coasters. So, should I just forget about them now? Has anyone gone on the "big" rides while pregnant? Will I be showing by 4 months and am I even "allowed" to go on those rides? I'm really bummed out about it. Not the baby, just you know. Been looking forward to it for so long now. I'm aware pregnant people and those with heart conditions are advised not to, but does that really mean I cant? would I be being a terrible mother? my mom and friend don't seem to think it should matter.

*sigh* okay, thanks. kinda what I figured.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I wouldn't. The big rides can sometimes give you some nasty jolts, and I'd worry about placental abruption or bleeding.

Sorry.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

No, it is not advised because it is not safe. Now, something very gentle like a carousel, okay, but not an actual roller coaster.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope, I wouldn't.


----------



## WTHamI? (Jul 29, 2009)

Agreed, I don't think that's safe. Four weeks, maybe, four months, no. You would feel horrible if you miscarried as a result so I don't think it's worth the risk at all.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

I definitely would not risk it.

I'm so sorry though! I know how disappointing it must be. DH and I are HUGE roller coaster junkies so it's been a downside to both of my pregnancies.

Well worth it in the end though! Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with the others. I hear ya though that it's a bummer since you were looking forward to it! I hope you will be able to find plenty of suitable rides to go on.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Sorry but most places I know won't even let you on a carosel or merry go round if they know you're pregnant, stupid liability stuff.

Where are you going? I know Disney has some nice non-ride attractions in the newer sections. There are also some big museums in Florida (haven't been to those) and then you have Sea World and Discovery Cove.


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

well we are now at a loss for where to go since rides are out. Thanks for the suggestions Wifeofant! I would love to hear about other Florida attractions if anyone knows of any that are pregnancy friendly!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Perhaps a zoo?? Aquarium?


----------



## Bethusila (May 13, 2010)

My husband and I went to Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure when I was 6-7wks pregnant, it was a trip we'd planned for a year. Now I'm not a huge fan of roller coasters anyway, so pregnant or not I wouldn't have gotten on them. BUT there were a lot of rides that were fun and still tame enough for a pregnant woman, just because the big roller coasters are out doesn't mean you can't enjoy an amusement park! I just looked at the warning signs to see what kind of ride it was (i.e. if it is super fast, jerky or has steep drops, the signs always say) and we went on everything that I felt comfortable with.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

I spent a week at Disney World at 4 months pregnant and had a great time. There are plenty of rides there you can ride (and they do let you ride the milder ones, no problem), and there's plenty to see besides rides. I don't know how old your child is, but I also enjoyed watching my nephews (7 & 8) experience the magic of Disney, and my husband took them on the rides I couldn't enjoy, while I enjoyed resting in the shade or air-conditioning.

In addition to the risk of placental abruption, all your ligaments are loosening by then, and I was concerned that a bumpy ride could injure me as well as put the pregnancy at risk. I didn't want to throw my back out of whack and spend who knows how long in bed recovering!

At Disney, Animal Kingdom, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios are great for a pregnant woman. They've got more shows and plenty of rides you can enjoy, plus lots to look at. Magic Kingdom has shows too, but seemed more about rides to me, even though not many of thim are big, roller-coaster type. The lazy rivers at the water parks were also fun, though there's not a lot else there to do while pregnant except find a shady spot and read.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

SeaWorld has lots to do that don't involve rides. Gatorland too. Kennedy Space Center is actually pretty cool as well.

Epcot's "rides" (the educational ones) usually aren't bad... there are a few that are more extreme though and should be avoided. Same for Disney's Animal Kingdom and MGM Studios.

I'd stay away from Universal Studios and Busch Gardens--whole point of those parks are the great roller coasters.

I might risk it with an old 1920s roller coaster, but not the roller coasters of today. They pull way too many Gs to be safe. Sorry.









It's actually a really nice time to be in Florida--not too hot, not too cold. And Florida is one of the States that has been licensing massage therapists since the 50s... so definitely treat yourself to a nice pregnancy massage while there.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't risk it with ANY ride... but Ive been through a placental abruption before (at 17 weeks) and do not feel that any amount of enjoyment is worth that.

Mine was caused by almost hitting a deer. Didn't even hit it. Didn't even slam on the brakes, but the amount of jolt caused by going from 50mph to 30mph suddenly was more than enough to tear off part of my sons placenta. I ended up on bedrest for 22 weeks!

Its not fun!

Dont risk it!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenifera2* 
I spent a week at Disney World at 4 months pregnant and had a great time. There are plenty of rides there you can ride (and they do let you ride the milder ones, no problem), and there's plenty to see besides rides. I don't know how old your child is, but I also enjoyed watching my nephews (7 & 8) experience the magic of Disney, and my husband took them on the rides I couldn't enjoy, while I enjoyed resting in the shade or air-conditioning.

In addition to the risk of placental abruption, all your ligaments are loosening by then, and I was concerned that a bumpy ride could injure me as well as put the pregnancy at risk. I didn't want to throw my back out of whack and spend who knows how long in bed recovering!

At Disney, Animal Kingdom, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios are great for a pregnant woman. They've got more shows and plenty of rides you can enjoy, plus lots to look at. Magic Kingdom has shows too, but seemed more about rides to me, even though not many of thim are big, roller-coaster type. The lazy rivers at the water parks were also fun, though there's not a lot else there to do while pregnant except find a shady spot and read.

Me, too... Disney was still a ton of fun, and though many of the rides say no preggos, if you ask them, they will tell you what actually happens on the ride and what they think. Like the safari in Animal Kingdom said no preggos, but the ride itself was just a bouncy truck, no worse than my driveway!!!


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm sorry for you! I remember how excited I was to be pregnant with my 5th but then I suddenly realized that we'd been hoping to take the kids to their first theme park that summer. MW said it might be okay in the first few weeks but I was 10 weeks when I realized it. Such a bummer! I hope you found something else to do instead.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Most rides in Disney would be fine. I personally would not do any "coasters". Off the top of my head, Escape to Everest, would be one I would not do.

I read a study a few months back about Rolloer coasters having a significant affect on the brain. Specifically they looked at brains of those who were coaster junkies and those who did not ride, and they found common anamolies among the group who loved to get jossled around.

I just turned 27 and have pretty much sworn off 90% of all coasters. I used to Looove them. But, man I am getting old. There are some horrible rides out there. I am mostly reffereing to six flags type coasters.

Disney and Universal studios have much better rides, though. At universal I would not ride 'The Hulk' again.

You are going to have fun!


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree with most everyone here...I wouldn't risk anything..and would stay away from all or most rides!! Maybe you can still have a good time with your family anyway.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umsami* 
I might risk it with an old 1920s roller coaster, but not the roller coasters of today. They pull way too many Gs to be safe. Sorry.









I agree with everything you said except this. I have found that the newer rides are smoother. It is the old ones that jostle.

There is a really old coaster in my hometown. I went on it a couple of years ago and thought I might have suffered internal bleeding from the violent vibrations. I litteraly was checking my pee for blood.

My 14 year old sister thought it was awesome.

You are right that the newer mega coasters, those coaster looking to break records, are sooo intense. I have routinely blacked out on one of my favorites.

It might just be a matter of opinion, but I don't want OP to think the old ones are any safer.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldn't, but then I was puking my guts up still at 14 weeks, so that might have something to do with it.







There are lots of other rides and attractions, however, so I think you can still have a great holiday.


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, I'll be the sole dissenter. I went on a few roller coaster rides when pg with my first in month 3-4, but focused mostly on water slides and such. In my defense, I was young and my OB gave the trip the thumbs up. This was in 98 though.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I went to Disney land when I was pregnant and there are a few rides that they do not recommend you go on because of the safety. But really there are a lot of rides that are perfectly okay. Read the signs in front of the lines and follow their advice.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I had a blast at Disney World 2 yrs ago at 6 months pg. I skipped the roller coasters, but there were so many other things to see and do that it was fun.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Just saying I feel your pain! Except i'll be 8 months preggo when we go...wahoo..lol. If all our TTC plans had went they way we "planned" i'd be bringing a four month old with me! But...since we can't always plan when babies want to be conceived....i will now be 8 months preggo.

I LOVE coasters and am totally bummed to miss out...but I will have my ds who will be 3.5 and it will be a blast seeing him soak it all in. He already talks about how he can't wait to see where cowboy woody lives (and we aren't going until January lol).


----------



## happythistle (Aug 19, 2007)

We just went to Disney World and I avoided all of the big rides. Bummer but better to be safe than sorry. There were a lot of rides I could do that were fun and I didn't get any weird looks. Just gives us an excuse to go back when I'm not pg!!


----------



## laerhk (Jun 10, 2005)

I went snowmobiling at 3 and 4 months with both my girls, and still go jogging when I have the energy. You can do some crazy stuff on a snowmobile, but I'm a pretty tame person anyway, so I just did the riding on normal paths...no hill jumping or anything. Some of the trails were REALLY bumpy and jolted me pretty good, but at 3/4 months, it's not a big deal. I would say the same for amusement rides...anything that doesn't drop you really fast, jolt you really bad, or try to mimic Mach 3 (or go backwards, since at 3/4 months you are still feeling pretty nauseous--at least for me) should be avoided. I would think you could still do the tamer coasters, though. If the sign says no preggos, I would tend to agree with it.

Personally, I feel it's a question of what you are used to, but you definitely have to take into consideration the affect that hormones have on your body/joints. (And at this stage, I really think that's what the concern is, unless you've had problems with keeping a baby to term.)


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

wow thanks for all the responses everyone! I am definitely bummed out because I am a roller coaster junkie. there is no way I'll be going to the parks with roller coasters because I would probably cry! Instead what I'll do is post pone those parks with intent of taking a future vacation to Florida. Instead for this trip I've been looking into mostly things like sea world, dinner shows cirque due soleil and water parks. and will avoid those really fast plunging water slides which I wont mind since I don't like getting atomic wedgies and having my top fly off anyway.

and thanks laurata, you made me feel better.


----------

